
Single opt-in will become the default setting for all MailChimp signup forms - Sujan
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=f7b9ee22124ff6454424dc10c&id=1cbbfa1c28
======
arkitaip
I feel this is a huge change for MailChimp and needs more explaining
considering how much noise they've made about double opt-in over the years.

------
Sujan
Isn't DOI a legal requirement in many countries?

